# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #25: Important Reminders / Extruder Assembly / Filament Feeding

## Eddie

*Project Update #25: Important Reminders / Extruder Assembly / Filament Feeding*

Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

*Reminders:*
Degrease the exterior of the linear bearings and about an inch of the ends of each of the linear shafts.  Do not submerge the linear bearings just wipe down the outside.
The power supplies have an internal switch that can be changed by using a ballpoint pen or equivalent to select the proper voltage for your country.  We will post a quick video tomorrow in case that was unclear.
*Videos:
*<strong>

----------


## Eddie

And the other video:

----------

